# Battery Holder



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Saw this on Todd's channel... such a great idea!


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

I saw something similar at one of the local vendors @Rob Fisher 
Just cant remember who 
Was a 3D printed one


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> I saw something similar at one of the local vendors @Rob Fisher
> Just cant remember who
> Was a 3D printed one



It's a N2H!


----------



## Schnappie (31/12/16)

I also saw something similar at Atomix


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Ok lemme think....

If I remember I will post


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> I also saw something similar at Atomix



Ah yes, it was them!!!
Thanks @Schnappie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Searched thier site high and low but nudda... zippo...


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Searched thier site high and low but nudda... zippo...



Found it @Rob Fisher !

Its in the batteries section on their website

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/batteries-1/products/3d-printed-battery-dispensers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Looks like they take 6 to 7 batteries each
So you will probably need a few of them


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> Looks like they take 6 to 7 batteries each
> So you will probably need a few of them



And they only have one left! 

But I will get it and see if it's what I need and then wait for more!


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And they only have one left!
> 
> But I will get it and see if it's what I need and then wait for more!



Maybe they can print more for you Rob
And maybe they can make them taller to fit a few more batteries?

@Frostbite , what do you think? Is this possible?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> Maybe they can print more for you Rob
> And maybe they can make them taller to fit a few more batteries?
> 
> @Frostbite , what do you think? Is this possible?



A taller one would be kewl... I don't really need more than one because I have an awesome wood battery holder made for me by @Genosmate but I like the idea of this one... want to check it out.


----------



## Frostbite (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> Maybe they can print more for you Rob
> And maybe they can make them taller to fit a few more batteries?
> 
> @Frostbite , what do you think? Is this possible?



Offcourse guys we can print anything, the ones we print actually helps you cycle batteries so you dont use the same sets all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frostbite (31/12/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Frostbite said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome @Frostbite! Can you print me 3 blues or 3 white if you can't do blue.


----------



## Frostbite (31/12/16)

Have blue, silver, glow in the dark, green, purple and white.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (31/12/16)

Will print a couple on Tuesday mr Fisher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Frostbite said:


> Will print a couple on Tuesday mr Fisher.



Thanks Honey Pie!


----------



## igor (31/12/16)

While u at it ... I'd like one in purple please


----------



## BubiSparks (31/12/16)

This is what I use... Go to a gun shop and get yourself a 12 Gauge Shotgun Shell case - 50 Bucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

